# Elk Grove



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Any good rides around here? Heading up on Friday and debating whether or not to bring the bike. I read about some country roads to the southwest, kinda by the Cosumnes River Preserve. Looking for lower traffic, 30ish mile routes (I realize I'll be dealing with traffic getting out of town) I'd rather not drive and I'm staying near the 99 off of Calvine/Cosumnes.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a lot of flat riding out in the Delta. Be prepared for some wind though. That ought to make up for the lack of hills!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where is that exactly? Not too familiar with the area.


----------



## euge (Jun 19, 2010)

Go all the way down calvine (east) and the traffic will be much less, and the ride is pretty nice. If you want to drive ride american river trial to folsom. You can start in downtown sacramento (15 minutes from elk grove) and take the trail all the way to folsom (33 miles).


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

mtrider05 said:


> Where is that exactly? Not too familiar with the area.


The Delta is the area Southwest of Elk Grove following the Sacramento River as it heads towards the ocean. Highway 160 (aka River Road) generally goes through the heart of the Delta. Google map Hood, Courtland, Isleton, Walnut Grove, and Rio Vista.

As the previous poster said, it will probably be pretty windy. Largely flat. As you pass through each small town, there should be a small store where you can refill water, Gatorade, or grab a snack. You may even be able to find parks with a bathroom and water fountain. There isn't much of a shoulder, so the road isn't great for cycling, but you should be fine. The bridges can be a little tricky to ride across since they often are made of steel grate.


----------

